# Ikan Koi > Do It Your Self >  Bagaimana membuat surface skimmer?

## e-koi

Mohon petunjuknya bagaimana membuat surface skimmer yang baik, untuk kolam baru saya. Trims

----------


## rifatmk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

